# Mercury 200 20hp 2blade - 3blade prop....



## Jwengerd (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, I just bought a 1979 Mercury 200 20hp in mint condition runs great only problem it has a 2 blade prop ( which still pushes my 14' boat pretty darn good) was wondering if a 3 blade would make a difference? Will I have more speed and better holeshot? My prop now is 11" x 9 pitch 2 blade i am buying a 9 1/4"x9 pitch 3 blade. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Justin


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Better holeshot, probably. More speed, probably not. Fewer blades are more efficient as far as speed is concerned. More blades help get you going, but you generally loose some speed. If you could turn a single blade prop, it would be most efficient, but that is not practical. (The boat with the world water speed record was running a V8 Evinrude outboard, with a 3 blade prop that was set high enough only one blade was in the water at a time, giving it the efficiency of a 1 blade prop).


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the same motor but a 1976 with a 2 blade 11 pitch & get just over 30mph GPS.
What bassboy said I'd have to agree.


----------



## Jwengerd (Jul 30, 2009)

ok, thanks for the responses. I ordered a 3blade prop, i am hoping for better holeshot and i noticed also when turning sharp its kinda choppy i think the 3 blade will smooth it out. I will have to report back with my testing between the 2 props when i get my new one. Thanks,Justin


----------

